# trikes



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i got a trike and would love to see what els is out there thanks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nah...... :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

there are alot of topics of this but because i love my trike here is a pic :biggrin:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Here are some pics of my trike


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 15 2008, 06:28 PM~9952666
> *there are alot of topics of this but because i love my trike here is a pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niice!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 15 2008, 06:28 PM~9952666
> *there are alot of topics of this but because i love my trike here is a pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks guys, always nice to hear peeps like what i do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80963&hl=trikes
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=165431&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=373916&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=366113&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352610&hl=


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 06:58 PM~9952906
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80963&hl=trikes
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=165431&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=373916&hl=
> ...


Juan Gotti to the rescue.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 15 2008, 05:32 PM~9952709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw it on craigslist. good luck getting $1000 for it.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 15 2008, 09:36 PM~9954161
> *saw it on craigslist. good luck getting $1000 for it.
> *


In not selling it I just got it from a trade back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 15 2008, 10:04 PM~9954394
> *In not selling it I just got it from a trade back
> *


whos trike is that?


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 15 2008, 06:32 PM~9952709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT 20 IN FRONT AND 26 ON THE BACK


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 16 2008, 12:49 PM~9957829
> *IS THAT 20 IN FRONT AND 26 ON THE BACK
> *


no the bike was a little sideways then


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

OH OK


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 16 2008, 11:49 AM~9957829
> *IS THAT 20 IN FRONT AND 26 ON THE BACK
> *


 sure looks that way.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 17 2008, 10:15 AM~9962742
> *sure looks that way.
> *


I know it does


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuycastro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 21 2008, 08:23 PM~10001047
> *I LIKE
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuycastro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A SICK ASS TRIKE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

This is my daughter's first lowrider trike. :biggrin: 








It has 2 tv's a radio,4 speakers,and a playstion with wireless remotes.
as of march 2008 it will be getting a whole new look.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chuycastro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that trike just for sale?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH IT WAS AND NOW ITS GREEN


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

here it is now ad stilll for sale


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

new thigs added this year check it out this sunday at denver :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Jul 8 2010, 11:13 PM~17997665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad trike homie... nice display  

...and it look nice with the reflections on the wall behind :0


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres one i havent seen yet.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18077340
> *heres one i havent seen yet.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :0 

do you have anymore pics?


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

RARECLASS BC 
"KING OF KINGS"


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO..LRM.8-1998


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

1969 schwinn stingray


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

2 trikes from our club :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Jul 20 2010, 10:33 PM~18097125
> *2 trikes  from our club :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: sick lover seats


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 20 2010, 10:23 PM~18098981
> *:wow:  :wow: sick lover seats
> *


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

SOMR MORE PICS OF MY TRIKE FROM RARECLASS BC


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@Jul 27 2010, 01:40 AM~18149824
> *SOMR MORE PICS OF MY TRIKE FROM RARECLASS BC
> 
> 
> ...



sick  nice display :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 02:13 PM~18174208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass frame... can'T wait to see the news pedals :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 10:48 AM~18174531
> *bad ass frame... can'T wait to see the news pedals :0
> *



LOOK ON NEU EXPOSURE TRIKE TOPIC IT ALREADY HAS ITS NEW SHOES :biggrin:


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 11:47 AM~18174516
> *sick  nice display :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll post mine when my photobuckT account will me reactivated... :angry:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 02:13 PM~18174208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
THAT TRIKE IS HOT AS HELL !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Mar 1 2008, 02:35 PM~10065944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before n after


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 30 2010, 12:54 PM~18185083
> *before n after
> *



:wow: awesome progression...damn


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 30 2010, 12:54 PM~18185083
> *before n after
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------

